# Copt Oak Rally 14th June to 18th June



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All,

We have 15 names down now for Copt Oak in Leicestershire next week, is there anymore that would like to join us?. We have the field from Wednesday though to Sunday morning. Rally fee is £5 for subscribers and £6 for members per night you don't have to stay the whole time just come along whenever you like all welcome bring a pal if you want :lol: Hymmi Jean & Dave will be there to greet you and I shall be flitting about somewhere trying to sort me new van out hopefully thats if we get it in time :roll: its looking good so far.


Jacquie


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

We certainly hope to come but cannot commit as there is quite a lot of work at the moment coming in and as Paul was unable to work due to illness for several weeks .... but if we are free then we'll be there for sure!! :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

See you there if you make it Ana does Paul want any help I still have 1 son looking for a job :lol: 

Jacquie


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jaquie!

We hope to get there on Friday. All being well, we should arrive around lunchtime.

I hope you get your new van in time, we look forward to having a conducted tour!!!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rob glad you can make it. Hopefully by Friday I should have it all ship shape :roll: but if its as hot is it is now then maybe not :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Jacquie,

Rita and I will not make it. Please see PM

J & R


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Jock will catch you at Lincoln all being well. I have deleted you from the list.


Jacquie


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Cheers for that Jacquie,

Your PM received, thanks.

Hymmi has also been informed by PM.

See you at Lincoln.

J & R.


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

Sorry not been around for a few days to do this thanks Jacquie,hope you get the van sorted.

Hope you can make it too Ana & Paul.

Sorry Jock & Rita,thought i had taken your name's off,sorry you can't make it.

Think the weather is going to carry on for us,not doing anything this time,haven't hired the hall,we will have gazebo but some lovely places to visit close by Bradgate Park(Lady Jayne Grey),Calke Abbey,Groby Pool,Mount St.Bernards Abbey,Space Centre.Brilliant for bike rides,walking or just to relax for a few days it is very peacefull,the Copt Oak pub is next door they do good food and it is on bus route into Loughborough,Leicester and Coalville......it is just 5mins off of Jun,22 M1.

Look forward to seeing everyone,we will arrive about about midday but please arrive earlier if you want to.


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

.......above two pics of the site and the other pic is a view of Beacon Hill from the site the highest point in Leicestershire.....below is the Copt Oak pub.

Just for abit of info,people have asked how the area got it's strange name,when Lady Jayne Grey was executed,the oak tree's in Bradgate Park her ancestral home had the tops all cut off (copt)in her memory.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more comming we have this huge great field from Wednesday till Sunday surely a few more of you would like to put in an apperance it ain't expensive :roll: and we ain't pushy do your own thing or join in its entirely up to you.



Jacquie


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Looking forward to coming to our first mhf rally, what time do we have to get to the site? and can you just confirm the directions, I understand it is on Whitwick Road but I have conflicting maps, perhaps someone could put me right to the correct directions and address.

I should be coming from M1 north.


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Peter,

If you are coming on Wednesday please come when ever you want we shall be arriving about midday.

For GPS LE67 9GB....come off M1 at J22onto the A511 Little Shaw Lane at the island turn right Copt Oak Rd go over the M1 and turn right into Whitwick Road past the Copt Oak Pub carpark and the entrance is on the left.

Will pm you my mobile number.

Looking forward to seeing you........


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jean and Jacquie,

All being well with work and weather we will be coming up on Friday, arriving around 9.00 pm, subject to the A14 behaving itself. 

Looking forward to a guided tour of the new van Jacquie!

Will phone Jean if we can't make it.

Colin, Sara and Jordanne.


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Colin,

Brilliant,weather looks good for us.

Give me a ring before you arrive will get the kettle on :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Jolly good Colin if the is no one there we are all in the pub :lol: you know where it is make yourselves comfortable somewhere in the field. :wink: 

See you there if we get the van :roll: 

Jacquie


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

........Colin if we are in the pub you will see Jacquie outside having a smoko :lol: ......non smoking pub


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Thanks for the info Hymmi, I put the post code: LE67 9GB into google maps and it came back with an address on the A511 on London Road with another Whitwick Road nearby, I then searched for Copt Oak and found the other Whitwick Road.

I searched on the internet for the Copt Oak public house and it came back with LE67 9QB on whitwick Road.

After all this confusion I am pleased I have been able to find it now.

Look forward to seeing you there on Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Day trip*

Hi

I might be coming.....watch this space

(Correction - WE - might be coming)

Rapide561


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Smashing Rapide longing to meet Oscar :lol: and your good self.


Jacquie


----------

